# Is Masteron Better for Fat Loss Than Other Steroids?



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2011)

*Is Masteron Better for Fat Loss Than Other Steroids?*


*Q: Will I have better results using Masteron  for fat loss on a cutting cycle than other steroids?*


A: Well, you know, even after all this time it is not clear to me that there is necessarily much difference in cutting effect between different steroids, once the confounding effects of differing estrogen levels or water retention are taken out of the equation.

One thing about doing consults is that the way things actually work is that the great majority of guys already have their gear and THEN want to know what to do with it, rather than getting the advice beforehand.

And so there have been a lot of cycles where the goals were the opposite of what one might predict from the gear on hand, but that???s what the lifter had to work with.

I really can???t say that it???s clear that there were poorer fat loss results when that was the goal and that was the situation.

Maybe yes, but maybe not.

Diet, training, and individual variability were by far the more important factors so long as the AAS total dose was reasonable.

Another thing, besides estrogen and water retention, that I think may be a confusing factor is the psychological one.

Very simply, when someone buys the steroids associated with a cutting cycle he is likely to take his cutting seriously, perhaps more seriously than the lifter who bought steroids more traditionally associated with bulking.

I???m not saying there can be no difference, and I do have preferences in recommendations, but I agree with Deacon that it doesn???t take ???cutting steroids??? to have a very effective cut. Any of the commonly used steroids can be used effectively.

source


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 21, 2011)

Good article. Way too many crazy stacks these days. Time to get back to the basics...


----------



## BigBird (Jan 21, 2011)

All these exotic fancy X-blends make my head spin.


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 21, 2011)

Should be able to cut on test and an AI in my opinion. It's all done at the kitchen table and in the gym.


----------



## BigBird (Jan 21, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Should be able to cut on test and an AI in my opinion. It's all done at the kitchen table and in the gym.


 
True.  After all, when done right, aas will improve LBM.


----------



## XYZ (Jan 21, 2011)

The article is pretty much dead on.  DIET will determine the outcome.


----------



## MDR (Jan 21, 2011)

CT said:


> The article is pretty much dead on.  DIET will determine the outcome.



Diet is the deal, for sure.  Probably at least 80% of the equation, if not more.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 21, 2011)

Mast does nothing if you are not in your single digit BF%.  IMHO.  And I agree with the rest of you guys....the magic takes place in the kitchen.



/V


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 21, 2011)

Masteron is one of best steroids!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jan 21, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Masteron is one of best steroids!



Explanation please


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 21, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Mast does nothing if you are not in your single digit BF%.  /V



Don't know from experiance but i was looking into the other day for a friend. steroid.com said basiclly that. it was only really good if you were already lean and vascular, other wise you wouldn't notice much of a diff. 


I've always hated that UGL promote myths about steroids, especially cutters. Steroids will not make you burn fat. They have there place in weight loss by helping maintain muscle but beyond that I could take tren/primo/mast til i'm blue in the face and It's not gonna make me skinny


----------



## Life (Jan 21, 2011)

That article was kind of... useless. Is masteron better for fat loss than other steroids? Answer: Diet is better than other steroids. So why talk about masteron? Tren is an overall better agent for cutting isn't it? Mast is


----------



## blergs. (Jan 21, 2011)

tren over mast 1000%. justa bit of tesrta nd tren is a nie cutter, if you dont get extreme sides that is.


----------



## tjsulli (Jan 21, 2011)

i agree its all in diet.  i would pick mast over tren just not to have to deal with the sides i get with tren.


----------



## Crank (Jan 21, 2011)

masta gives great strength gains imo and good for not needing to worry about estro sides.


----------

